# Day Trading Groups



## samthedaytrader (12 November 2018)

Hi there, I was trying to get into day trading on the asx and couldn't find any communities or groups that share company tickers or what is hot for that certain day when it comes to day trading. Just wondering if anyone new of a community online group, twitter feed or just something where people share tickers for companies. Thanks


----------



## Specciman (12 November 2018)

samthedaytrader said:


> Hi there, I was trying to get into day trading on the asx and couldn't find any communities or groups that share company tickers or what is hot for that certain day when it comes to day trading. Just wondering if anyone new of a community online group, twitter feed or just something where people share tickers for companies. Thanks



Hey Sam. Long time lurker here but first post like yourself. i used to day trade but found the news was always too late to day trade successfully. U need to be in on a stock before the news hits to do any good. Have u been trading long?


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2018)

Don't know of any groups and cant imagine why Id be in one.
What I will say is that you'll need to trade CFD's so you can go long and short.
Way easier to go short in these current times.
The moves are fast and large enough to do ok with smaller positions and moderate
risk.


----------



## ezz (16 November 2018)

Hey Fellas,

Just wondering if you can suggest any readings I want to up skill myself to potentially trade at some stage. Have been out of the market for a long time have always either invested or traded long with shares. Have been out since the 2008 GFC, which was enough to frighten me off.

Would like to eventually trade CFDs going long and short. Any advise on T/A or where I can get some tips from forums. Would like to be able to eventually be able pick up a trend quick enough ride a wave. Even any suggested indicators I could potentially use my 1 to 3 indicators I could use as an investment tool.

Just wondering how traders can pick up a downtrend quickly enough short, with the market moving so quick on the way down.

Cheers,
Easy


----------



## willoneau (16 November 2018)

ezz said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Just wondering if you can suggest any readings I want to up skill myself to potentially trade at some stage. Have been out of the market for a long time have always either invested or traded long with shares. Have been out since the 2008 GFC, which was enough to frighten me off.
> 
> ...



Easy , no pun intended but to start on the path you might think you would like to go is simply not easy.
ok maybe a little one


----------



## willoneau (16 November 2018)

I'm a little surprised that you have been a member since 2013 and straight off the bat you ask such a question?


----------



## willoneau (16 November 2018)

samthedaytrader said:


> Hi there, I was trying to get into day trading on the asx and couldn't find any communities or groups that share company tickers or what is hot for that certain day when it comes to day trading. Just wondering if anyone new of a community online group, twitter feed or just something where people share tickers for companies. Thanks



Do you want me to give you a fish or buy a rod and show you how to catch your own?


----------



## thomasc (27 January 2019)

samthedaytrader said:


> Hi there, I was trying to get into day trading on the asx and couldn't find any communities or groups that share company tickers or what is hot for that certain day when it comes to day trading. Just wondering if anyone new of a community online group, twitter feed or just something where people share tickers for companies. Thanks




Have you been trading long? I am asking because being a successful at day trading is pretty hard.  You also need access to very up to date data with market depth and news etc which can be expensive. Personally I don't know of any day traders but plenty of end of day traders.


----------

